

Congress Focus on Real Climate Cliff, Not Manufactured Fiscal Cliff  - econews
http://ecowatch.org/2012/climate-cliff-not-fiscal-cliff/

======
jerrya
I flagged this as spam, new account, pushing his own website, thin material at
the website that mainly pushes a political lobbying effort and very tenuous
relation to hacker news.

